# Fireline Crystal and Spiderwire Invisibraid?



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking for a braid that I can jig for Walleye in the Spring, I will be putting this line on 2 Reels if it is worth the hype I have been hearing. I have Fireline Smoke 6/14 on my Daiwa Theory 2000. I am getting an Abu Garcia 502ALBi and a Berkley Lightning Rod Shock in the fishing show next month and I chose that combo to be the guinea pig lol.

Anyone have had experience with it?


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 20, 2009)

For river fishing applications I don't see those lines making much of a difference over the smoke fireline you already have. The rivers I've fished for walleye in the spring are pretty murky to begin with. The crystal has been out awhile, and I haven't heard alot of good buzz about it. I don't think they'd be worth the extra expense in this case. My 2 cents.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 20, 2009)

Where I fish is murky too, I have had great success with smoke. I haven't heard very good things bout Crystal, except the advertisements.


----------

